# Willow Rabbitry Blog



## WillowRabbitry (Aug 23, 2013)

If you want to know how I started with all my rabbits and why I am starting to breed, please go check out my other post called 'Starting My Rabbitry Journey!' 

I figured, sense that was more of a story... not a blog, I would start this blog fresh. Don't worry though I won't start another blog. 

Anyway, I had to give a bath to Benny the other day. We just bought a nice hutch for him and for some reason when it rained there was a like and some water got in his cage. The poor thing  Not just was he wet and cold, but he had pooped on his place to sit of the wires and he stepped in it.

I had a wet, cold, and poop covered bunny. I felt so bad. 

Anyway I knew I had to give him a bath... and honestly I don't really mind giving baths to Benny. He has always loved it and doesn't get them often because he's one of my purebred cleanies  In other words, he is barely every dirty. 

Anyway, I am starting a YouTube channel for videos of my buns and I thought, well maybe I could get a video on how to give your rabbit a bath.

While watching the video back, I had to stop it at this point and screen shot it. Oh, is he a cutie. 

Not very good quality, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## WillowRabbitry (Aug 23, 2013)

I suppose I should explain a little about each of my rabbits.

Byron is one of my breeding bucks. He is not quite show quality because of his ears and crown. 

I love his body and bone though, so that's why I am keeping him. I am hopeful to find a buck or doe similar to him when his kits are born.

His personality is one of a kind, and I will be quite sad to see him go when his time is up here at Willow Rabbitry. :bunnydance:

He's only 4 months and he's the funniest and goofiest little rabbit I've ever met. He does zoomies and binkys non stop. It's just the cutest dang thing ever. 

I know he's not posing correctly... that's my plan tomorrow. Lots of YouTube tutorials tonight. Any advice?


----------



## Tauntz (Aug 23, 2013)

What a cutie!!!! :inlove:


----------



## carlysoup (Aug 23, 2013)

Ahhhh! Soooooo cute! I'm dying!


----------



## WillowRabbitry (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm almost positive our holland lop doe, Barlow, is pregnant! I am so excited  :bunny19

This will be our first litter, since I just started my rabbitry. I am so nervous yet excited!!

I haven not gotten a very good picture of her, she's very tired and sleepy today. I am wondering if it has to do with her pregnancy. I've research everything but I am not sure if rabbits have pregnancy symptoms. 

I will try to upload some pictures tonight.

I still can't get Byron or Barlow to pose, ESPECIALLY Barlow!!!I try to sit her in the right place, but she puts her head down right away for me to pet her :no:

Oh well... she won't be in shows anyway because she's not really show quality. I am really hoping one of their babies will be show quality!! :yahoo:

Sorry... lots of 'smilies' today  I guess I am in the mood

:raspberry:


----------



## jemm (Aug 24, 2013)

He adorably lovely :bunnyhug:


----------



## WillowRabbitry (Aug 24, 2013)

There was the BIGGEST spider in my room just a second ago. Like if I hadn't killed it, there would be no sleep tonight. Anybody else deathly afraid of spiders? Like ants, beetles, bees and such are fine.. but spiders just creep me OUT! :censored2:

:soapboxleaseplease::shock::run:


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 31, 2013)

this video is heavenly on helping you pose Hollands helped me learn how to pose Merlin. Practice is key.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeEwtjh2PLs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeEwtjh2PLs[/ame]


----------

